
Salary and perks at 37 signals(basecamp) - throwa
https://m.signalvnoise.com/employee-benefits-at-basecamp-d2d46fd06c58#.kbez9z913
======
DrScump
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10873063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10873063)

plus 9 other dupes

------
sportanova
What would a top 5% salary be?

